# Exchange Inventory doesn't seem very good



## vmert (Aug 24, 2015)

The exchange inventory on TPI, where I have a banked week seems pretty poor. Now, I do have a family of 5, so that might be part of the problem. But, I'm wondering if there is any advice that someone can offer about checking the inventory. Does the available exchange inventory change periodically, as people change/bank weeks?
How often should I check back in to try and find something that will work for me?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2015)

You should put in an ongoing search - it's like wait listing.


----------



## vmert (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh, cool! I didn't know about that option.
Thanks!


----------



## TPIRep (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes, placing an ongoing search request will give you the best opportunity to find what you are looking for. Our exchange inventory changes each day as we accept deposits on a daily basis, and most of the exchanges we confirm to our more popular destinations is confirmed directly to our search requests...so this inventory never makes its way to the online availability. We typically have hundreds, sometimes thousands, of reservations that do not show online because they are being offered to members on our waitlist.

You can give our team a call at 800-365-7617 and one of our exchange specialists will help guide you in the right direction.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vmert (Nov 30, 2015)

I did an online search request a while ago, but nothing yet.


----------



## TPIRep (Nov 30, 2015)

Our waitlist is handled on a first come/first serve basis, and relies on members to deposit new inventory into our program to become available to be offered.

I would recommend contacting our customer service to inquire about your search request and ensure all locations/dates are included in your search.

There is no guarantee we can find a match, but we do have a great success rate of request fulfillment. 

You may call 800-365-7617 or email exchange@tradingplaces.com to inquire about your search or make any adjustments to your search criteria.


----------



## theo (Apr 5, 2016)

*A TPI question...*

I am curious whether "ongoing search" procedure at TPI requires "deposit first" (like RCI) or instead may be initiated *prior to* deposit (like Interval International)?


----------



## flindberg (Nov 28, 2017)

theo said:


> *A TPI question...*
> 
> I am curious whether "ongoing search" procedure at TPI requires "deposit first" (like RCI) or instead may be initiated *prior to* deposit (like Interval International)?


This is still a good question, which I cannot find an answer for here - Anyone?


----------



## JeffDH (Feb 21, 2018)

Appears to be deposit first, as far as I can tell.  JDH


----------



## Tahiya (Mar 17, 2018)

I called them to ask that very question about a month ago.  JDH appears to be correct--TPI only accepts deposit first.


----------

